

Whistled Language - wxs
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whistled_language

======
wxs
Also see here for a number of sound samples of Whistled Turkish:
[http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/the-whistled-
language...](http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/the-whistled-language-of-
northern-turkey)

